# Do Ya Hookah?pic



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wondering if any of my Fella BOTL's smoke the Hookah Pipe? Its a great transition between smokes..I like it. Even got the Wife into it some.







Thats not my beer...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Thats not my beer...


Thats not beer!!!!!!!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I love to hookah!! We have on in my apartment.

Poor hookah etiquette to have the hookah on the table. I wrote a paper on hookah etiquette for a writing class freshman year.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> I love to hookah!! We have on in my apartment.
> 
> Poor hookah etiquette to have the hookah on the table. I wrote a paper on hookah etiquette for a writing class freshman year.


Not really a Hookah Snob..So I dont know much about the etiquette.. The owner of the Resturaunt Bar that we herf at is Lebanese and taught me how to smopke..I usually smoke between Cigars and at home once in awhile. Whats etiquette? On the Floor?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

nice post rocky! a friend that comes over to jam w/ me picked up flavored tobacco via hookah (i wont explain how he original aquired the hookah- or did i already by saying he was coming over to 'jam'....) anyway i only partake once a week but after a little jamming and recording he busts it out with a different array of tobaccy. i was shocked to learn he inhales... i guess its not as brutal as cigars but i dont smoke cigs so im not even going down that road...

its a lot fun with a friend or group. now i gotta get him to spark up a nice stogie, and convince him not to inhale (or he can not listen and the cigar will tell him for me )


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Wondering if any of my Fella BOTL's smoke the Hookah Pipe? Its a great transition between smokes..I like it. Even got the Wife into it some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, that is not a hookah, but rather an (sp) Argilleh. They are quite common throughout N Africa and Middle East and use a hot coal to heat flavored tobacco. I use to have a lot of Saudi/UAE friends in the 90's and they are quite fun sit back and relax. One place in Boston offers them.

A Hookah has more than one hose. One hose is preferred for Argilleh as the tobacco won't get too hot from everyone pulling at once.

Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was kidding about the table thing. I read that a hookah is an item of service, so it belongs on the floor or something along those lines. 

I couldn't think of a better way to relax with my friends, most of which don't smoke cigars.

I just packed a bowl of mint and pistachio, strange combo, but it was pretty good!

CrazyFool, I also inhale. Massive lung fulls and then blow the smoke out my nose and mouth. If I tried inhaling a cig I would cough up a lung!!! My mom has even hit the hookah with me, and inhaled a bit by accident and it didn't bother her at all. Hookahing is an experience to relax, cig smoking is an addiction. Hookah tobacco (Shisha) and cig tobacco are barely related except for the fact that they are techincally the same plant. Totally different things.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Good god man! Are you always surrounded by the ladies? I've got to get back in the band scene. If you're looking for a lead singer, let me know.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I also smoked at a lebanonese restuarant. they said on the floor was Egyptian style..i don't really know what that means..


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> nice post rocky! a friend that comes over to jam w/ me picked up flavored tobacco via hookah (i wont explain how he original aquired the hookah- or did i already by saying he was coming over to 'jam'....) anyway i only partake once a week but after a little jamming and recording he busts it out with a different array of tobaccy. i was shocked to learn he inhales... i guess its not as brutal as cigars but i dont smoke cigs so im not even going down that road...
> 
> its a lot fun with a friend or group. now i gotta get him to spark up a nice stogie, and convince him not to inhale (or he can not listen and the cigar will tell him for me )


I think you're supposed to inhale. Just sort of breathe in through the hose...It doesnt hurt at all.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i haven't as of yet, but am hoping to try it soon.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Never tried a hookah but after seeing you and Paul, sure would like to try it sometime. 

I should have recorded Freddy when he was singing in the shower but wasn't fast enough.. he sings pretty good! LOL


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a couple hookahs and one of those single hose thingys that I just found out are different. They were brought back from Saudi Arabia after Desert Storm but they pretty much just serve as decoration. 

I have smoked a hookah with friends before and it is an interesting experience.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Once went to a restaurant with the wife & friends, located in the Haight district of SF. Hookahs were available (back in the days of smoking in CA restaurants) along with flavored tobacco. It was a lot of fun; the device had 4 draw tubes sticking out and the 4 of us had dinner, drinks and a smoke. 

Not to be had anymore...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Good god man! Are you always surrounded by the ladies? I've got to get back in the band scene. If you're looking for a lead singer, let me know.


Thats my Wife Man..Im try *NOT* to surround myself when im gigging..Just better that way.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Not really a Hookah Snob..So I dont know much about the etiquette..


Just a Mich Ultra lover...

 O/J


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

There were things that looked like that all over my fraternity house in college. They did not call them "hookahs" though!  

Is the tobacco always flavored? In other words, is there a special preparation to hookah tobacco that makes it different than say, pipe tobacco?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Herfzilla said:


> There were things that looked like that all over my fraternity house in college. They did not call them "hookahs" though!
> 
> Is the tobacco always flavored? In other words, is there a special preparation to hookah tobacco that makes it different than say, pipe tobacco?


It's always flavored. It's often also coated in molasses, for the extra sweetness.

Those of you who have tried a hookah, how many of you have tried salvia?


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

The tobacco is mixed with honey and molasses which contains the flavoring. It is very wet and sticky. Not sure about how it is grown but I know that there is less than .5% nicotine and almost no tar in the smoke. I think per volume its only about 1/3 tobacco, the rest is the molasses flavoring.

The tobacco does come unflavored, but mostly comes in fruit flavors. Double apple is popular, my favorite is melon and apricot though.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I also smoked at a lebanonese restuarant. they said on the floor was Egyptian style..i don't really know what that means..


No comment!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> The tobacco is mixed with honey and molasses which contains the flavoring. It is very wet and sticky. Not sure about how it is grown but I know that there is less than .5% nicotine and almost no tar in the smoke. I think per volume its only about 1/3 tobacco, the rest is the molasses flavoring.
> 
> The tobacco does come unflavored, but mostly comes in fruit flavors. *Double apple is popular*, my favorite is melon and apricot though.


Mmmm tasty.. another nice trick when you do apple is to fill the reservoir with apple juice instead of water. We're currently contemplating filling the reservoir with everclear.. not sure how that will work.. will report here when we find out!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

That doesnt sound like a good idea. We actually filled it with white russian once, milk and kaluah and it made a huge foamy mess. Everclear is going to taste horrible in a hookah. Why not just make jungle juice and hookah while drinking it? 

We put cinnamon in the water once with double apple and it was great. Coffee and tea (iced green tea) is also good to try in the base.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Just a Mich Ultra lover...
> 
> O/J


I stated in the Pic,that wasnt my beer..lol.Im drinking whats in that snifter glass.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I stated in the Pic,that wasnt my beer..lol.Im drinking whats in that snifter glass.


I could've sworn the last time you posted this pic a few months ago you said that WAS your beer, but you only were drinking it because you had heavier, "real" beers before that and you wanted to calm down a little.

But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> The tobacco is mixed with honey and molasses which contains the flavoring. It is very wet and sticky. Not sure about how it is grown but I know that there is less than .5% nicotine and almost no tar in the smoke. I think per volume its only about 1/3 tobacco, the rest is the molasses flavoring.
> 
> The tobacco does come unflavored, but mostly comes in fruit flavors. Double apple is popular, my favorite is melon and apricot though.


Have you had skittles yet.?its my fav..


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Those of you who have tried a hookah, how many of you have tried salvia?


yeah i hookah. i got a two hoser and me and a bud use it every once in awhile. good way to just chill. still experimenting with different flavors though.

now....salvia. i want to try it, gosh darn expensive though. i wanna say about 40-50 for a gram. i know people who have tried and they said it was out there. good experience they said, but for that kind of scratch, they'd rather use that money to buy a couple grams of the green stuff. they said they lost all control, so someone would have to hold the bowl for them when they inhaled, because they would end up dropping their piece. it hits you within 15 seconds, and they said as soon as you're up there, you dont rememeber what you jsut did to get there. also one guy said he just sat on the couch for like 10 minutes because he felt he was melted onto it. supposidly it was just chaos for 15 minutes before they all came down.

i'd like to try it just to try it, see what happens. although i heard rumors that it won't be legal much longer. i haven't done any research really on the subject, so i dont know if that's true or not.

but hey, if you ever try it, please share your experience:w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ive hoookah'ed once... It was alright.. Id rather have a cigar any day of the week.
Scott


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I've used salvia. Didn't do :BS for me. Gave me a headrush, for all of about 30 seconds, then it was back to normal. I would MUCH rather spend that $50 on a few primo cigars than the salvia. But I've had other people tell me it was better than many other psychedelcis. So take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I go "Hookah" it up with my buddies about once every other week.

Favorite flavors have been cappucino, vanilla and the like.
I'm not much for the fruity flavors, they tend to make me sick.

I inhale... Very relaxing.


----------



## WetExit (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never tried a Hookah with tobacco in it........


----------



## WetExit (Feb 6, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> I've used salvia. Didn't do :BS for me. Gave me a headrush, for all of about 30 seconds, then it was back to normal. I would MUCH rather spend that $50 on a few primo cigars than the salvia. But I've had other people tell me it was better than many other psychedelcis. So take my advice with a grain of salt.


either not enough salvia, or not strong enough......when it happens- you'll know it.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

WetExit said:


> I've never tried a Hookah with tobacco in it........


had a feeling something of that nature was coming.
thats why my rents dont want me having one. haha


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I go to a local hookah bar every once in a while. Took a girl there last weekend. It was a good time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I could've sworn the last time you posted this pic a few months ago you said that WAS your beer, but you only were drinking it because you had heavier, "real" beers before that and you wanted to calm down a little.
> 
> But maybe I'm wrong.


OK..you got me..Just for calling me out,im bringing Dog Rockets to our herf..Lol


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

My mom hookahed with me over the summer. She was a little worried about the "other stuff you could put in it" but once I showed her it was a very popular middle eastern tradition she was accepting. Mom even buys me cigars from time to time. Now if we could only get dad to approve...he hates anything involving smoke.

Back to studying...you guys are a bad influence!!
Hmmm study Mechanics of Materials or browse CS?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> Back to studying...you guys are a bad influence!!
> Hmmm study Mechanics of Materials or browse CS?


I think we all know the illuminatus' answer to that!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was semi-MIA for a while work was so tough. It just got a lot tougher. I see this as therapy...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> OK..you got me..Just for calling me out,im bringing Dog Rockets to our herf..Lol


:r :r Will my box of Cremosa's do?


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

I love to hookah, in fact LSU Stogie and I smoked hookah at my townhouse last monday, and I hope it'll become a weekly thing. its such an incredibly cheap way to smoke if you have one like he does. Sheesha is like 3-5 bucks a bucket (depending on size). Theres a wide range of flavors to pick from and one bowl can last an hour. Attached is my gangsta hip-hop hookah pic. Good times.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Do Ya Hookah?*

I tried it last night for the first time, just because I hadn't done it before. I wasn't impressed. My comment to my wife as we were leaving the hookah lounge was, "This could never take the place of a good cigar." It wasn't awful, but I didn't find it that gratifying either.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

How much does a hookah cost?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

One place I looked at online had an acrylic one for $30, and the prices went up to $300.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

My friend is really into them, hes got like 3 of them, but for some reason they really inflame my asthma. So I have to stick to non-inhailents.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Never tried a hookah but after seeing you and Paul, sure would like to try it sometime.
> 
> *I should have recorded Freddy when he was singing in the shower but wasn't fast enough.. he sings pretty good! LOL*




:r* oh really now....splill the beans....does Frank know?:r*


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I am probably the only person who has never smoked anything but tobacco out of my hookah. I love smoking it, but as it takes some time to set up, I don't use it nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

So the guy walks in and says "Where did you get the old hookah?" The other guy says "The same place I got this water pipe.":mn


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

renton20 said:


> I am probably the only person who has never smoked anything but tobacco out of my hookah. I love smoking it, but as it takes some time to set up, I don't use it nearly as much as I used to.


I know LSU Stogie hasn't put anything but Sheesha in his hookah so i guess you arent the only one in that boat.


----------



## skoal (Jul 23, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> Wondering if any of my Fella BOTL's smoke the Hookah Pipe? Its a great transition between smokes..I like it. Even got the Wife into it some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic! I love the hookah, but i prefer cigars. I tried my first hookah in Thailand. They are actually very big in Germany right now. (where i'm stationed)


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine has two Argilleh's like those and its a great time and can taste very good depending on flavor. Unfortunately last time I ended up with a terrible cold/flu that I believe was from sharing it. I will probably stick to my stogies. :tu


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been smoking hooka since I was 15. I have 5 amazing hookas from all over the world. I only use 2, the rest I use for decoration. And a collection of some crazy/cool hoses. I've recently transitioned to cigars. I smoke hooka much more frequently and save cigars for occasions and celebrations.



Narbs said:


> A buddy of mine has two Argilleh's like those and its a great time and can taste very good depending on flavor. Unfortunately last time I ended up with a terrible cold/flu that I believe was from sharing it. I will probably stick to my stogies. :tu


-Yeah Im not big on sharing hookas, so I have a bag of hooka "condoms" that I always use. Definitely a recomended investment.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gift from a buddy who picked it up in Iraq. Don't smoke it often but it's great for parties. I really enjoy it when I fire it up but it's definitely a very different thing than cigars or an actual pipe.


----------

